# avcapture mfc has problem



## HUSKIE (Jul 16, 2010)

*hi i had a big problem with my tv dongle when i was watching after that tv has stopping and has an error that avcapture mfc application has stopped? just wondering i been totally stalled those applications and driver as well but still has error..... currently running win xp with 32 bit *


----------

